# Wake on Lan?



## bluetick (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there a how-to for wake on lan?  Or a good starting point?

A web search returns old hits that say it will not work, but I find freenas has an option if your card supports wol. I would like to add this to a freebsd server that may set for days without a request. I have zero experiance with wol.

I know there is a bios setting that needs to be turned on.

What steps are required to have freebsd wake?


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD tank.***.net 7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 
#0: Fri Oct  2 08:22:32 UTC 2009     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

> ifconfig -m
vr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        capabilities=2808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:14:2a:ef:1c:90
        inet 10.10.1.104 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps this old thread has some information: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6972

See also ifconfig(8):


```
wol, wol_ucast, wol_mcast, wol_magic
             Enable Wake On Lan (WOL) support, if available.  WOL is a facil-
             ity whereby a machine in a low power state may be woken in
             response to a received packet.  There are three types of packets
             that may wake a system: ucast (directed solely to the machine's
             mac address), mcast (directed to a broadcast or multicast
             address), or magic (unicast or multicast frames with a ``magic
             contents'').  Not all devices support WOL, those that do indicate
             the mechanisms they support in their capabilities.  wol is a syn-
             onym for enabling all available WOL mechanisms.  To disable WOL
             use -wol.
```

See also the sysctl for your ethernet device (e.g. for em0 it's [cmd=]sysctl dev.em.0.wake[/cmd], so try [cmd=]sysctl dev.vr.0.wake[/cmd]).

I don't know how ifconfig and sysctl interrelate, I don't use WOL.


----------

